# Unloading Super sacks



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Has anyone made a homemade device to open and close the bottom tube on Super sacks . More products are coming in sacks which make sense for my operation. I looked on line but can’t really find anything but expensive commercial units. Maybe I need to invent something.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don’t know what you mean? As in to save using the strings on it?


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

We handle a fair amount of them. I made a pallet with a hole in the bottom. I tie it off if i want to go else where with the super sack. Pallet makes it nice so it doesn't have to be lifted so high


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have never used them before. I just didn't know if we just put some rope around the tube in the bottom wether it could easily be closed. Just trying no to make a mess.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Comes with a tie off rope for the tube. When hanging you can pinch the product flow off by hand at the transition and tie it off. Unfortunately often the poly liner bag gets sucked into the spout area and makes it a royal pain to tie off. Much easier to have spreader that will take a full sack.

I went back to plastic bags this year after 7 years of super sacks just because I can take an extra ton with me to the field on the loader and refill. With super sacks I have to go back to the other loader tractor.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

The only fertilizer I had in big bags they were one use.Lift over spreader and slash the bottom.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

All reusable super sacks here. 10$ deposit on the sacks.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. First one we cut a hole in the side now that the bag is empty I think I understand.


----------



## hosspuller (Aug 27, 2009)

I use a rope with a loop to close off the bottom tube. My spreader isn't big enough to take the whole bag. Hold the bag over the hopper and untie the tube. The material flows out, and backs up, until the tube is filled. Then using the rope loop like a garrott, I pull material away while tightening the loop. Eventually the tube is pinched closed, and the bag can be lifted away.


----------



## Hayit (Jan 31, 2020)

They come in all shapes and sizes (even round tube sacks). What you want to get is one with a bottom tube spout and B-lock to control flow at the bottom.

As far as reusable goes yes, it happens a lot. However, I bet you won't find a bag that indicates such... way too much liability for the low cost of those bags.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bbos2 said:


> We handle a fair amount of them. I made a pallet with a hole in the bottom. I tie it off if i want to go else where with the super sack. Pallet makes it nice so it doesn't have to be lifted so high


We made a cage for seed sacks, run a pipe thru the loops on each side so the bag doesn't get sucked out the bottom.


----------

